# 75% of rootkits hit Windows XP; pirated versions provide perfect target for attackers



## Devilfrank (16 August 2011)

Der Antivirushersteller AVAST veröffentlicht eine Studie, nach der 75% aller Rootkit-Infektionen unter Windows XP passieren. Häufigster Grund: Das Betriebssystem ist kein Original und schon verseucht bei der Installation oder anfällig, weil es meist nicht geupdatet werden kann.



> “One issue with Windows XP is the high number of pirated versions, especially as users are often unable to properly update them because the software can’t be validated by the Microsoft update,” said Przemyslaw Gmerek, the AVAST expert on rootkits and lead researcher. “Because of the way they attack – and stay concealed – deep in the operation system, rootkits are a perfect weapon for stealing private data.”



http://www.avast.com/en-ca/pr-xp-remains-fertile-breeding-ground-for-cyber-infection


----------

